# Seguimento Litoral Norte - Abril 2020



## Duarte Sousa (1 Abr 2020 às 00:06)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## joselamego (1 Abr 2020 às 10:26)

Bom dia 
Céu limpo 
Mínima de 5,3°C
Atual de 10,0°C
72% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Gates (1 Abr 2020 às 11:25)

Céu limpo e ao sol a temperatura não desagradável 
13 graus


----------



## Miguel96 (1 Abr 2020 às 23:13)

Boa Noite fiz um vídeo que compilei da neve que caiu ontem dia 31 de Março de 2020 na Serra da Freita em Arouca, espero que gostem.


----------



## ampa62 (5 Abr 2020 às 13:20)

Um bom dia para recolhimento.
14°C e 26.4 mm acumulados até ao momento. 

Enviado do meu CLT-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Abr 2020 às 13:33)

Boa tarde.

Bem-vindo abril...
Lá veio a chuva depois de uns dias agradáveis. Entretido entre o trabalho, boas horas de fato, máscara e resto do material, e a jardinagem (poda, limpezas e afins), o tempo foi pouco para cá vir.
Isto tem andado calmo, mas todos esperamos que o abril também nos dê bons momento meteorológicos "à antiga".
Para além da chuva, dias de calor, noites de geada. Será pedir demais?

Bem, acordei com chuva a cair, fraca a moderada, e tem permanecido assim há umas horas.
O radar parece trazer boa chuva para o período da tarde, veremos se fica nas zonas mais litorais ou entra até ao interior.
O *acumulado* está nos *13,7 mm*.
O vento ontem pela tarde soprou moderado com algumas rajadas fortes.
Hoje tem soprado fraco a moderado, com rajadas moderadas, de SE predominante (agora sopra de SO)

*Tactual: 14,4ºC
Hr: 85%*​


----------



## joselamego (5 Abr 2020 às 14:15)

Chuva moderada e forte 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (5 Abr 2020 às 14:50)

Boa tarde,

Belo dia de primavera, cinzento e chuvoso para animar!  17,8 mm acumulados. 
Continua a chover de forma moderada, mas o período mais intenso aparenta já ter passado. Veremos o que nos trará o resto da tarde.
Temperatura amena; 15,8ºC neste momento.


----------



## joselamego (5 Abr 2020 às 15:15)

Chove bem 
15,6°C 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Abr 2020 às 15:48)

Boa tarde.

Por aqui alguns aguaceiros mais vigorosos elevaram o acumulado para uns simpáticos *30,5 mm*.
Continua a chover mas agora fraco.
A parte mais intensa já passou nesta zona, *talvez uns aguaceiros com maior intensidade se formem entretanto* mas não vejo no satélite ou no radar algo "especial". No entanto, a chuva poderá continuar mais umas horas, já que a entrada de ar mais húmido oceânico poderá ser capaz de manter condições para isso.
O que caiu esteve de acordo com o previsto.
O vento sopra agora fraco de SSO.
A temperatura está amena. O fluxo de SO faz-se sentir.

*Tactual: 14,3ºC
Hr: 88%*​


----------



## Between (5 Abr 2020 às 16:04)

Depois de uma manhã com chuviscos, já chove de forma moderada, com alguns períodos de chuva forte, desde as 13h. Bela rega


----------



## Snifa (5 Abr 2020 às 18:49)

Boa tarde,
por aqui dia de chuva, por vezes forte, acumulados *25.2 mm*. 

Neste momento 14.7ºc , vento fraco e 94% HR.

Chove fraco.


----------



## Miguel96 (5 Abr 2020 às 19:39)

Inundações hoje à tarde no Furadouro (Ovar). 











Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (5 Abr 2020 às 19:59)

Boas,

Frente a dar as últimas por cá, chuva fraca e 26,4 mm acumulados. Foi uma bela rega 
14,6ºC.


----------



## joselamego (5 Abr 2020 às 21:15)

Boa noite 
Dia de Boa rega 
Acumulados de 30,9 mm
Temperatura máxima de 16,7°C
Temperatura atual de 14,7°C
91% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (5 Abr 2020 às 21:21)

Boa noite,
Dia de chuva por cá.
Agora chove fraco com vento fraco.


----------



## Gates (5 Abr 2020 às 23:26)

Chuva fraca praticamente todo o dia... 
15 graus agora :/


----------



## Aristocrata (6 Abr 2020 às 01:13)

Boa madrugada.

Lá tivemos mais alguma precipitação, por vezes moderada, a subir o acumulado deste domingo: *38,1 mm*. Bem bom!
Parece que já aí vem outra frente, mais calma. Deverá começar com aguaceiros fracos ou chuva fraca e poderá intensificar-se entre o fim da manhã e início da tarde.
A zona mais a sul do nosso litoral deverá ser a beneficiada (dependo dos gostos\ponto de vista). 
Por agora tudo calmo.

*Tactual: 12.5ºC
Hr: 90%
*​*Tenham todos uma boa Semana Santa. *


----------



## JoaoCodeco (6 Abr 2020 às 13:28)

Boa tarde, 
Dia de ontem com chuva fraca a moderada, de momento chuva fraca (chuvisco).


----------



## joselamego (6 Abr 2020 às 23:15)

Boa noite 
Dia de céu muito nublado 
Chuva foi pouca 
Acumulados de 2,0 mm
Máxima de 17,9°C
Atual de 15,0°C
88% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ampa62 (7 Abr 2020 às 19:30)

Boa tarde, 
Dia relativamente quente (máxima 20,1ºC) e mínima de 12,3ºC.
Acumulado do dia: 7.3 mm.
Acumulado do mês: 55.4 mm


----------



## Gates (8 Abr 2020 às 01:41)

Arrisquei uma ida às compras na hora de almoço do trabalho e os mais de 20 graus que se registavam em Matosinhos nessa altura foram penosos. Isso e os 20kg de sacos... Um dia de primavera tipico, ceu limpo e em Gaia registei 19,4 graus max na maquineta.


----------



## Miguel96 (8 Abr 2020 às 15:04)

A Sul de Espinho já se vêm nuvens com desenvolvimento vertical da chuva que está a afetar a região centro

Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (8 Abr 2020 às 15:18)

Boa tarde,

A ficar escuro para o lado do mar 

Ambiente algo abafado com 19.0°c actuais e 79 % de HR.


----------



## joselamego (9 Abr 2020 às 00:56)

Gondomar 
Já chove 
Chuva fraca 
0,4 mm
Temperatura atual de 16,3°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Gates (9 Abr 2020 às 01:10)

Confere. Chuva fraca desde a meia-noite...
17,5 graus


----------



## Gates (9 Abr 2020 às 09:41)

Desde as 7h que cai ininterruptamente e com boa intensidade. Vai ser uma Páscoa bem molhada


----------



## João Pedro (9 Abr 2020 às 09:46)

Bom dia,

Assim é que é, chuva de norte a sul! 






10,2 mm acumulados por cá. 14,7ºC.


----------



## joselamego (9 Abr 2020 às 09:56)

Bom dia 
Por Gondomar chuva 
Acumulados de 11,0 mm
Temperatura de 15,4°C
90% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## JoaoCodeco (9 Abr 2020 às 10:05)

Bom dia, 
Segue a chuva desde ontem a partir das 23h aproximadamente, depois de um dia seco e ameno.


----------



## Aristocrata (9 Abr 2020 às 10:40)

Bom dia.

Regressado a casa, à entrada do concelho parei numa MUSCULADA operação policial de controlo de fronteiras (concelhias). Bem adjuvada estava com as equipas de exteriores da RTP e da tão inevitável CMtv. 
Estamos no concelho com mais casos do vale do Sousa.
Ontem, pela tarde, o movimento era típico da época, muita gente a passear sacos das compras, fatos de treino e sapatos e sapatilhas de todos os gostos. O tempo estava agradável. Também fui parado numa operação da GNR. Ia abastecer a casa de 5 garrafões de água numa fonte da zona. Tinha desculpa...
Por acaso precisava. 

Ora aí está a chuva.
Democrática como deve de ser, típica de abril (não do 25 de abril que aí a democracia anda muito doente).
A chuva é fraca a moderada.
Levo um *acumulado* de *12,7 mm*.
Está ameno e o vento é fraco.

*Tactual: 14,2ºC
Hr: 92%*​
Continuação de boa quarentena  e boa Semana Santa.


----------



## karkov (9 Abr 2020 às 11:36)

Trovejar em Guimarães, é possível? Pareceu-me ouvir


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (9 Abr 2020 às 21:42)

Boa noite.

A tarde trouxe chuva. fraca mas com poucas pausas.
A noite trouxe nevoeiro e por chuva fraca\chuvisco, com vento calmo.
O *acumulado diário* está nos *19,0 mm*.
O *acumulado mensal* está nos *61,2 mm*.
Continua ameno.

*Tactual: 13,9ºC
Hr: 95%
*​


karkov disse:


> Trovejar em Guimarães, é possível?


Possível é, mas não acredito que hoje as condições fossem sequer marginais para isso.
No mapa do Ipma não há registo de nenhuma descarga nas últimas 24h.
----

*A todos votos de uma Santa Páscoa.*


----------



## joselamego (10 Abr 2020 às 00:16)

Boa noite ,
Nevoeiro 
Ontem acumulados de 14,9 mm
Temperatura atual de 15,1°C
91% hr


Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Gates (10 Abr 2020 às 07:18)

Já chove novamente.
15,5 graus


----------



## Snifa (10 Abr 2020 às 09:33)

Bom dia, 

chuva fraca persistente, *6 mm* acumulados desde as 0 horas.

14.5ºc actuais, vento fraco de oeste e 95% HR.


----------



## joselamego (10 Abr 2020 às 10:05)

Bom dia 
Chuviscos 
Nevoeiro 
Temperatura de 15,2°C
Acumulados de 4,1 mm

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (10 Abr 2020 às 11:06)

Mais um dia enfadonho e triste.
15°c chuva fraca e persistente.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (10 Abr 2020 às 16:13)

Boa tarde,
Céu com boas abertas 
18,6°C
78% hr
Acumulados hoje de 4,8 mm

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (10 Abr 2020 às 16:20)

Boas tardes,

Depois de uma madrugada e manhã com chuva e nevoeiro, a tarde acha-se agora bastante ensolarada.
Temperatura amena; 17ºC neste momento. Bela tarde de primavera 

Acumulado de 6,4 mm. Abril soma já 50,5 mm.


----------



## joselamego (11 Abr 2020 às 14:21)

Boa tarde
Céu nublado 
17,6°C
78% hr
Acumulados de abril (1 a 11)
55,5 mm
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Gates (12 Abr 2020 às 07:51)

12 graus 
Manhã de céu muito nublado 
Boa Páscoa, malta!


----------



## JoaoCodeco (12 Abr 2020 às 10:49)

Bom dia. 
Boa pascoa para todos. 
Mantenham-se seguros. 
Serviço pré hospitalar 24h. 
Abraço


----------



## Gates (13 Abr 2020 às 00:45)

Ui
Está a chover... não contava.


----------



## Gates (13 Abr 2020 às 10:03)

Temperatura: 13 graus 
Nebulosidade: muito pouca
Vento: nenhum
Trânsito: imenso (evitar A28 sentido NS a entrar no Porto)


----------



## joselamego (13 Abr 2020 às 12:42)

Bom dia ,
Céu parcialmente nublado 
Ainda choveu fraco de madrugada 
Acumulou 0,7 mm
Mínima de 10,4°C
Temperatura atual de 16,3°C
65% hr
1007 hPa

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (13 Abr 2020 às 16:12)

Boa tarde,

Depois de uma manhã ainda com algumas abertas, o estado do tempo tem vindo a "deteriorar-se" rapidamente desde sensivelmente a hora do almoço. Neste momento céu completamente fechado, chuva fraca mas persistente. 1,5 mm acumulados.

Quanto à temperatura, fresquinha, 12,6ºC apenas.


----------



## joselamego (13 Abr 2020 às 16:29)

Boa tarde 
Chuva fraca 
Acumulados de 1,6 mm
13,3°C
74% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (13 Abr 2020 às 16:49)

Continua a chuva fraca 
Temperatura em descida 12,8°C
76% hr
Acumulados de 1,8 mm

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (13 Abr 2020 às 17:17)

Acho que vou me pisgar do litoral norte...
E chuva chuva chuva e mais chuva..
Não tenho 3 dias de sol consecutivos..
Em contra partida dias sem fim de chuva e mais chuva..
Ufff.
Já desabafei.
Obg

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (13 Abr 2020 às 17:18)

A chover bem agora, muito densa 
3 mm acumulados. Que frio... 10,9ºC


----------



## João Pedro (13 Abr 2020 às 17:45)

4,6 mm acumulados.
10,2ºC.


----------



## joselamego (13 Abr 2020 às 17:50)

Agora chove bem 
Temperatura em descida 11,8°C
3,5 mm acumulados 
80% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Gates (13 Abr 2020 às 17:52)

Chuva fraca a moderada mas persistente desde há uma hora atrás.


----------



## Snifa (13 Abr 2020 às 18:12)

Boa tarde, 

por aqui chuva intensa e grossa, agora acalmou e até já brilha o sol, *8.2 mm* acumulados. 

Está fresco com 9.7ºc actuais 

Pequeno video:


----------



## Gates (13 Abr 2020 às 19:42)

It can’t rain all the time


----------



## karkov (13 Abr 2020 às 20:00)

Já choveu bem por Guimaraes.... por agora parou


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Ruipedroo (13 Abr 2020 às 21:30)

Boas,


por aqui tive alguma chuva de madrugada e no fim da tarde, acumulando 4 mm. Depois abriu antes do pôr do sol e deu para ver algumas células um pouco insignificantes a S/SE.








Agora 9ºC. Ficou bem fresco neste fim de tarde.


----------



## joselamego (14 Abr 2020 às 09:47)

Bom dia 
Céu encoberto 
Mínima de 9,4°C
Atual de 15,2°C
86% hr
Choveu de madrugada ( entre as 4 /5 h)
Acumulado de 1mm

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (14 Abr 2020 às 11:31)

Bom dia que diferença de temperatura de ontem para hoje...
Está um tempo agradável mas é notória a instabilidade com a formação rápida de cumuloninbos visível a sul.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Gates (14 Abr 2020 às 11:41)

18 graus 
Que rico sol  
Última foto antes de voltar para casa mais 15 dias...


----------



## Ruipedroo (14 Abr 2020 às 15:26)

Tarde com 100% nuvens convectivas, está bom para as fotos.


A este já são visíveis algumas bigornas.


----------



## Ruipedroo (14 Abr 2020 às 18:05)

Céu escuro a NE neste momento, várias torres vão crescendo.


----------



## Ruipedroo (14 Abr 2020 às 20:28)

Pôr do sol aterrador por aqui. São visíveis belos raios a norte.


----------



## 1337 (14 Abr 2020 às 20:49)

Bem mas que valente trovoada se abateu aqui por Ponte de Lima, curto mas muito potente. Engraçado que nasceu mesmo aqui em cima


----------



## karkov (14 Abr 2020 às 20:51)

Final de tarde por Guimarães







Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (14 Abr 2020 às 21:00)

Boas, 

por aqui o dia foi algo quente, máxima de *22.2ºc* .

Neste momento 17.4ºc , vento fraco e 74%HR, de madrugada acumulou *1 mm*.

Ao fim do dia ( quase noite) aspecto das células distantes, vistas aqui do Porto, ainda iluminadas pelo sol e que já se encontravam na zona da fronteira com a Galiza:


----------



## Ruipedroo (14 Abr 2020 às 21:12)

O melhor que apareceu hoje:

A NE



Ainda foi visível alguma trovoada e alguns trovões ouviram-se, mas passou ainda algo distante.


O Pôr do sol foi épico mas não estava virado para oeste o vídeo.


----------



## guimeixen (14 Abr 2020 às 21:19)

Boa noite,

Fantástico pôr do sol e foram também visíveis alguns raios da célula que passou por Ponte de Lima.


----------



## Miguel96 (14 Abr 2020 às 21:35)

Pessoal aqui da região de Ovar, Espinho, Porto, será que vamos ver trovoada sem sair de casa. De olho no radar!


----------



## Charlie Moreira (14 Abr 2020 às 21:40)

Miguel96 disse:


> Pessoal aqui da região de Ovar, Espinho, Porto, será que vamos ver trovoada sem sair de casa. De olho no radar!


Parece ir tudo em direçao a oeste


----------



## Miguel96 (14 Abr 2020 às 21:49)

Primeira descarga eléctrica detetada a Oeste de Espinho. CAPE- energia para trovoadas, existe


----------



## JoaoCodeco (14 Abr 2020 às 21:52)

Era porreiro se subisse mais, para termos espetáculo.
O pessoal do interior e sul tem se safado à grande.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 8 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Joaopaulo (14 Abr 2020 às 22:13)

Boas,

Vários clarões muito longe a Sul / SSW


----------



## Charlie Moreira (14 Abr 2020 às 22:31)

Possivelmente...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## guimeixen (14 Abr 2020 às 22:51)

Os meus registos do pôr do sol e também de um raio da célula de Ponte de Lima:




Stormy sunset by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Stormy sunset by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Stormy sunset by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr


----------



## joselamego (14 Abr 2020 às 22:57)

Boa noite, 
Dia com algum calor 
Mas sem atividade elétrica 
Máxima de 23,1°C
Mínima de 9,4°C
Atual de 16,1°C
76% hr
Acumulado hoje  de 1 mm


Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (14 Abr 2020 às 23:03)

guimeixen disse:


> Os meus registos do pôr do sol e também de um raio da célula de Ponte de Lima:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Belíssimas Guilherme


----------



## Litos (14 Abr 2020 às 23:09)

guimeixen disse:


> Os meus registos do pôr do sol e também de um raio da célula de Ponte de Lima:
> 
> Mas que fotos fantasticas!
> 
> ...


----------



## Ruipedroo (14 Abr 2020 às 23:13)

Vejo clarões a SE, muito distantes.


----------



## MSantos (14 Abr 2020 às 23:20)

guimeixen disse:


> Os meus registos do pôr do sol e também de um raio da célula de Ponte de Lima:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Grandes registos, parabéns!


----------



## Miguel96 (15 Abr 2020 às 00:50)

Se ouvirem alguma coisa, pode ser que se tenha intensificado.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (15 Abr 2020 às 00:55)

Miguel96 disse:


> Se houvirem alguma coisa, pode ser que se tenha intensificado.


Ui...
Tão perto?! Vou inspeccionar.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 8 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ruipedroo (15 Abr 2020 às 01:14)

guimeixen disse:


> Os meus registos do pôr do sol e também de um raio da célula de Ponte de Lima:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Belíssimas!


Também tenho algo, embora não tão épicas:


----------



## JoaoCodeco (15 Abr 2020 às 01:25)

Trovoadas longínquas na faixa costeira do litoral norte.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 8 através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Abr 2020 às 01:35)

guimeixen disse:


> Os meus registos do pôr do sol e também de um raio da célula de Ponte de Lima:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jesus Cristo, rapaz! Que abuso!


----------



## joselamego (15 Abr 2020 às 02:34)

Rajadas de vento 
Descarga descomunal de chuva neste momento por Gondomar 
Acumulados de 0,4 mm
Temperatura em descida 15,2°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Litos (15 Abr 2020 às 02:38)

joselamego disse:


> Rajadas de vento
> Descarga descomunal de chuva neste momento por Gondomar
> Acumulados de 0,4 mm
> Temperatura em descida 15,2°C
> ...



Realmente, acordei com 2 rajadas de vento... mas de repente, voltou tudo ao silêncio! Eu chamar-lhe-ia um silêncio ensurdecedor!!


----------



## joselamego (15 Abr 2020 às 02:41)

Litos disse:


> Realmente, acordei com 2 rajadas de vento... mas de repente, voltou tudo ao silêncio! Eu chamar-lhe-ia um silêncio ensurdecedor!!


Veio de repente e acalmou em poucos minutos 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Litos (15 Abr 2020 às 02:42)

joselamego disse:


> Veio de repente e acalmou em poucos minutos
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk



Mas já voltou, já caíram umas pingas!! 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (15 Abr 2020 às 02:46)

Descida da temperatura 14,4°C
78% hr
Acumulados de 0,7 mm
Acalmou o barulho
Resta o silêncio de novo 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Litos (15 Abr 2020 às 02:49)

joselamego disse:


> Descida da temperatura 14,4°C
> 78% hr
> Acumulados de 0,7 mm
> Acalmou o barulho
> ...



Neste momento por VC chove intensamente, vento praticamente nulo! 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (15 Abr 2020 às 09:30)

Bom dia,

Manhã ensolarada com nuvens negras no horizonte e em rápida aproximação:







Vamos lá ver o que trás esta linha de instabilidade 
Se cá chegasse alguma hoje era bom, também merecemos alguma animação! 
O acumulado do dia está nos 2,5 mm. Mais quente hoje, 16,1ºC neste momento.


----------



## Litos (15 Abr 2020 às 10:16)

Bom dia, este é o panorama a sul de VC! 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (15 Abr 2020 às 10:18)

Bom dia 
Céu escuro
Ainda choveu de noite 
Acumulados de 2,7 mm
Temperatura atual de 15,5°C
75% hr
Vamos ver o que hoje acontece 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (15 Abr 2020 às 10:28)

Já chuvisca O grosso da precipitação está, no entanto, sobre o mar.


----------



## karkov (15 Abr 2020 às 10:29)

Ensolarado por Guimarães


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (15 Abr 2020 às 10:42)

Já chuvisca
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (15 Abr 2020 às 11:54)

guimeixen disse:


> Os meus registos do pôr do sol e também de um raio da célula de Ponte de Lima:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brutais


----------



## Between (15 Abr 2020 às 12:05)

Por Amarante já chove de forma moderada há cerca de meia hora. Algum vento também a acompanhar


----------



## Miguel96 (15 Abr 2020 às 12:19)

Parece que vai ter descargas elétricas próximas de Aveiro.


----------



## guimeixen (15 Abr 2020 às 12:55)

João Pedro disse:


> Belíssimas Guilherme






MSantos disse:


> Grandes registos, parabéns!





Ruipedroo disse:


> Belíssimas!
> 
> 
> Também tenho algo, embora não tão épicas:





Tiagolco disse:


> Jesus Cristo, rapaz! Que abuso!





RStorm disse:


> Brutais



Obrigado a todos! 

__________________

Entretanto muitas mammatus no céu a norte!


----------



## Litos (15 Abr 2020 às 13:38)

Acabo de ouvir um trovão, embora que distante, mas no mapa de descargas elétricas não aparece nada, mas que ela anda aí, anda!!


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (15 Abr 2020 às 13:39)

Finalmente a chover bem pelo Porto 
Só falta o acompanhamento sonoro...


----------



## joselamego (15 Abr 2020 às 13:40)

Litos disse:


> Acabo de ouvir um trovão, embora que distante, mas no mapa de descargas elétricas não aparece nada, mas que ela anda aí, anda!!
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


Que app é essa ?

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (15 Abr 2020 às 13:41)

Por Gondomar 
Céu muito escuro 
Deve estar começar o líquido de ouro  

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Litos (15 Abr 2020 às 13:41)

joselamego disse:


> Que app é essa ?
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk



É a que já vinha no iPhone! 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (15 Abr 2020 às 13:45)

Litos disse:


> É a que já vinha no iPhone!
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


@joselamego 
É a do Weather Channel; também tenho no meu.


----------



## João Pedro (15 Abr 2020 às 13:47)

Que chuvada


----------



## joselamego (15 Abr 2020 às 13:48)

João Pedro disse:


> @joselamego
> É a do Weather Channel; também tenho no meu.


Gratidão amigo 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## supercell (15 Abr 2020 às 13:48)

Pessoal, isto por Aveiro está a ficar agressivo a Oeste e Sudoeste.... Muito escuro


----------



## joselamego (15 Abr 2020 às 13:50)

Gondomar 
Já começa o cinema 
Primeiros pingos 
Escuridão total para lados Porto 






Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Litos (15 Abr 2020 às 13:51)

Chove com grande intensidade em VC neste momento! Céu escuro a S e a O! 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## supercell (15 Abr 2020 às 14:04)

Linha de instabilidade fortíssima com trovoada a chegar a Aveiro!


----------



## jncunha (15 Abr 2020 às 14:28)

14.25 em viana do Castelo


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Abr 2020 às 14:35)

Fotografias que me foram enviadas pelo autor das mesmas (Carlos Seabra), tiradas ao início da tarde no Aeroporto Francisco Sá Carneiro.




OPO/LPPR by Carlos Seabra - duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




OPO/LPPR by Carlos Seabra - duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




OPO/LPPR by Carlos Seabra - duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




OPO/LPPR by Carlos Seabra - duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




OPO/LPPR by Carlos Seabra - duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




OPO/LPPR by Carlos Seabra - duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


----------



## João Pedro (15 Abr 2020 às 14:36)

jncunha disse:


> 14.25 em viana do Castelo



Vê-se melhor assim


----------



## c0ldPT (15 Abr 2020 às 14:42)

Forte chuvada vinda de SE Céu muito escuro antes...

Edit: Vento muito forte parece um _downburst _


----------



## Snifa (15 Abr 2020 às 15:07)

Boa tarde,

Aspecto do céu por aqui pela hora de almoço ( a célula passou mais a Oeste da Cidade) vista para WNW:











16.2ºc actuais, de momento não chove mas vem bastante escuro de Sul


----------



## joselamego (15 Abr 2020 às 15:41)

Já chove por Gondomar 
Temperatura em descida 
15,2°C
80% hr
Acumulados de 4,1 mm

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## 1337 (15 Abr 2020 às 15:55)

Forte chuvada e acabou de dar um trovão aqui perto mais uma vez


----------



## JoaoCodeco (15 Abr 2020 às 17:34)

Chuva moderada, vento fraco, linhas de instabilidade em alto mar, sem trovoadas.
EDIT: Esta noite houve trovoadas ao largo da costa, ainda tentei filmar mas não consegui.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (15 Abr 2020 às 17:47)

Mais um aguaceiro....!


----------



## joselamego (15 Abr 2020 às 19:23)

Por Gondomar , evento fraco 
Ameaçou tanto chover que ficou—se por isso.
Tarde de muitas nuvens e escuridão , mas intercalados com Sol 
 4,1 mm acumulados 
Máxima de 18,7°C
Atual de 15,7°C
77% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (16 Abr 2020 às 01:13)

Paredes de Coura  , 14 Abril de 2020 

Crédito da foto: Rafael Silva

https://www.radiovaledominho.com/p-...ijar-arco-iris-foto-esta-deslumbrar-internet/






Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (16 Abr 2020 às 08:15)

Bom dia 
Já chove 
3,5 mm acumulados 
12,9°C
87% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Litos (16 Abr 2020 às 08:27)

Bons dias povo! Mais um dia de isolamento!! 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## srr (16 Abr 2020 às 08:41)

Abrantes - a Frente rendeu 8mm.

Já passou, agora praticamente não chove.

Esperemos pelas trovoadas á tarde, a coisa promete.


----------



## João Pedro (16 Abr 2020 às 11:52)

srr disse:


> Abrantes - a Frente rendeu 8mm.
> 
> Já passou, agora praticamente não chove.
> 
> Esperemos pelas trovoadas á tarde, a coisa promete.


Estás a postar intencionalmente no seguimento errado para atraíres a trovoada ao Litoral Norte? 

--------------------------------------

É, têm sido muito fraquinhos estes últimos dias por cá, com pouca chuva e zero trovoada. Veremos o que nos trará a tarde.
Neste momento vai chovendo de forma fraca mas muito densa. Acumulado nos 2,3 mm.


----------



## joselamego (16 Abr 2020 às 13:40)

Chuva torrencial neste momento 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (16 Abr 2020 às 13:46)

joselamego disse:


> Chuva torrencial neste momento
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


São grandes células a passar ao lado do Porto, vejo-as das minhas janelas


----------



## João Pedro (16 Abr 2020 às 13:55)

O Dragão está a cuspir fogo!


----------



## joselamego (16 Abr 2020 às 13:56)

João Pedro disse:


> São grandes células a passar ao lado do Porto, vejo-as das minhas janelas


Verdade , João Pedro 
Veio de repente e já passaram as células 
Grande chuvada , mas infelizmente sem granizo 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (16 Abr 2020 às 13:56)

Células com trovoada na zona de Vagos, Aveiro


----------



## Miguel96 (16 Abr 2020 às 13:59)

Atenção Ermesinde, muita precipitação a caminho


----------



## João Pedro (16 Abr 2020 às 14:06)

joselamego disse:


> Verdade , João Pedro
> Veio de repente e já passaram as células
> Grande chuvada , mas infelizmente sem granizo
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


Vem mais a caminho... vamos lá a ver o que cá chega. Vem com um ar moderadamente agressivo, já consigo vislumbrar aqui de casa.


----------



## Miguel96 (16 Abr 2020 às 14:12)

Passou um aguaceiro forte em Espinho 








Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (16 Abr 2020 às 14:26)

Ouve-se a roncar, trovoada no mar


----------



## Ruipedroo (16 Abr 2020 às 14:29)

Boas,


raio a cair não muito longe daqui. 


Chove torrencialmente!


----------



## c0ldPT (16 Abr 2020 às 14:30)

Forte trovoada a vir de Sul, alguns roncos e pinga... Edit 14h37: De pouca dura a trovoada, a ver se ainda chega chuva forte, agora chove fraco.


----------



## guimeixen (16 Abr 2020 às 14:32)

Trovão à pouco!


----------



## Litos (16 Abr 2020 às 14:35)

A ver se nos toca alguma coisinha!!


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (16 Abr 2020 às 14:40)

Mais uma bomba, reativação dos ecos fortes Edit: nova bomba


----------



## João Pedro (16 Abr 2020 às 14:41)

Metade ocidental do Porto continua a seco... tudo a passar ao lado para já.


----------



## Miguel96 (16 Abr 2020 às 14:42)

Trovoada a Este de Espinho


Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Litos (16 Abr 2020 às 14:43)

João Pedro disse:


> Metade ocidental do Porto continua a seco... tudo a passar ao lado para já.



Pela maneira que o sol brilha por aqui! Vai mesmo tudo passar ao lado!!


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (16 Abr 2020 às 14:43)

Raio caiu na autoestrada





Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (16 Abr 2020 às 14:49)

Chuva moderada e muita. Caiu só umas pedras de granizo


Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (16 Abr 2020 às 14:56)

Após esta célula de alta precipitação e trovoada as ruas ficaram desinfetadas , limpou tudo.



Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Abr 2020 às 14:57)

Imagens da webcam da praia de Matosinhos há instantes, para sudoeste.


----------



## MSantos (16 Abr 2020 às 14:58)

Miguel96 disse:


> Raio caiu na autoestrada


Sabes que existe algum erro associado ao detetores certo?

Sabes que a maioria dos raios são intra nuvem e não atingem o solo certo?

Lá porque a aplicação indica um local de uma descarga elétrica, isso não quer dizer, nem que tenha atingido o solo, nem que o local exato da descarga tenha sido esse.


----------



## Gates (16 Abr 2020 às 15:03)

Cai bem!


----------



## João Pedro (16 Abr 2020 às 15:05)

Monumental chuvada neste momento!!! 
Estava a ver que não! 

Edit

A responsável:





Vinha de sul, impossível de registar com a água a entrar pela janela, fiquei todo molhado


----------



## ACarvalho (16 Abr 2020 às 15:18)

Há meia hora, junto a Espinho




Espinho_20200416_01 by André Carvalho, no Flickr


----------



## Between (16 Abr 2020 às 15:28)

Chove com intensidade em Amarante  Sem trovoada para já.


----------



## Litos (16 Abr 2020 às 15:35)

Chuvinha em aproximação!! 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (16 Abr 2020 às 15:40)

Chuvada monumental à pouco por Gondomar 
Hoje estou ter muita chuva 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (16 Abr 2020 às 17:26)

Forte chuvada por aqui há pouco, gotas enormes e muito barulho, em especial a partir do 1º minuto


Acumulado disparou para os *9.2 mm* 

14.5ºc actuais.


----------



## João Pedro (16 Abr 2020 às 17:27)

Esta célula passou há pouco aqui por cima e parecia trazer algum tipo de rotação na base; podia jurar que vi por ali um funil em formação. Belíssima! 






Deixou um aguaceiro muito curto de pingos grossíssimos.

Edit: bem visíveis no vídeo do Snifa


----------



## Snifa (16 Abr 2020 às 17:33)

João Pedro disse:


> parecia trazer algum tipo de rotação na base;



Trazia sim, era perfeitamente visível  rotação e agitação na base, o cumulonimbo tinha uma extensão e estrutura vertical impressionante, mas depressa ficou tapado por nuvens mais baixas...


----------



## Miguel96 (16 Abr 2020 às 18:17)

Eu às 16:50h estava na estrada a caçar tempestades em Espinho e vi que a célula estava com rotação na base, estava absolutamente incrível. Ainda fui 10kms para Norte pela autoestrada mas não consegui acompanhar. Pela foto nota-se claramente que as linhas da nuvem apresentavam rotação. 

Foi um momento memorável e estão aqui as fotografias.
















Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (16 Abr 2020 às 18:19)

Nova carga água 
Acumulados de 23,2 mm
15,9°C
87% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (16 Abr 2020 às 18:25)

Snifa disse:


> Trazia sim, era perfeitamente visível  rotação e agitação na base, o cumulonimbo tinha uma extensão e estrutura vertical impressionante, mas depressa ficou tapado por nuvens mais baixas...


Fiz um vídeo curtinho, não dá para ver muito mas estava bonito , e tirei umas fotos, mais logo posto qualquer coisa


----------



## Aristocrata (16 Abr 2020 às 18:25)

Bom fim de tarde.

Boas imagens! Parabéns! 

Por aqui vamos tendo aguaceiros, alguns moderados (curtos). Não dei conta de trovoada, apenas nuvens bem escuras.
O acumulado vai nos *5,3 mm*.
O vento tem soprado fraco a moderado, com rajadas, de SE\SSE.


O *acumulado mensal* vai nos *81,2 mm*.
Quanto ao *ano hidrológico* (1 out-...), o acumulado está agora em *1934,3 mm*.

*Tactual: 13,7ºC
Hr: 83%*​


----------



## Snifa (16 Abr 2020 às 19:42)

O mau tempo que se tem feito sentir ao longo desta quinta-feira provocou um fenómeno meteorológico pouco habitual em Viana do Castelo. Um tornado no mar foi avistado ao largo de várias praias, como de Afife, Carreço ou da Areosa.

O momento foi registado por vários populares, causando até alguma apreensão, mas os ventos fortes que se fizeram sentir na formação do fenómeno acabaram por não interferir com a zona costeira.

O MINHO contactou o Comando Distrital de Proteção e Socorro de Viana, com esta fonte a referir que, pelas 19:10, não há registo de qualquer incidente. O tornado terá durado alguns minutos e decorreu cerca das 18:30.

O MINHO contactou o Instituto Português de Mar e Atmosfera para confirmar o fenómeno. De acordo com Ricardo Tavares, meteorologista, hoje era um dia em que as condições eram propícias para a formação de tornados de mar e até em terra.

“É uma situação que não acontece todos dias, mas existe alguma frequência na formação destes tornados de água”, disse o especialista, indicando que há relatos de ter ocorrido fenómeno semelhante em Sesimbra.

“Hoje poderia acontecer tornados em terra, havia condições para isso, mas não temos, para já, registo de nenhum”, aponta.

Esta não foi a primeira vez que este tipo de fenómeno surpreendeu ao largo das praias. Em 2018, um “duplo tornado” foi avistado no mês de março, não provocando estragos.

https://ominho.pt/tornado-no-mar-ao-largo-de-viana-do-castelo/


----------



## guimeixen (16 Abr 2020 às 19:51)

Deixos-vos aqui uns registos de ontem. As três primeiras são de uma célula que produziu esta leve shelf cloud e ainda foram audíveis dois trovões.




Approaching storm by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Approaching storm by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Approaching storm by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Towering cumulus after sunset by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr


----------



## João Pedro (16 Abr 2020 às 20:43)

Snifa disse:


> O mau tempo que se tem feito sentir ao longo desta quinta-feira provocou um fenómeno meteorológico pouco habitual em Viana do Castelo. Um tornado no mar foi avistado ao largo de várias praias, como de Afife, Carreço ou da Areosa.
> 
> O momento foi registado por vários populares, causando até alguma apreensão, mas os ventos fortes que se fizeram sentir na formação do fenómeno acabaram por não interferir com a zona costeira.
> 
> ...


Estava cá com um pressentimento que ia aparecer uma tromba cá pelo Litoral Norte hoje 

-----------------------------

Bom, cá deixo umas fotos de hoje, ainda não da célula com circulação na base, essas ficam para a segunda fornada  Foi uma tarde bem animada, entre trabalho e janela... Ao final do dia ainda houve direito a uma bonita "couve-flor", já há muito tempo que não via uma tão grande  Ficam para a próxima partilha também.




Stormy Day. Porto, 16-04-2020 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Stormy Day. Porto, 16-04-2020 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Stormy Day. Porto, 16-04-2020 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Stormy Day. Porto, 16-04-2020 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Stormy Day. Porto, 16-04-2020 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Stormy Day. Porto, 16-04-2020 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Stormy Day. Porto, 16-04-2020 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## João Pedro (16 Abr 2020 às 20:45)

guimeixen disse:


> Deixos-vos aqui uns registos de ontem. As três primeiras são de uma célula que produziu esta leve shelf cloud e ainda foram audíveis dois trovões.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fantásticas!  A terceira está fenomenal


----------



## bandevelugo (16 Abr 2020 às 20:46)

Snifa disse:


> O mau tempo que se tem feito sentir ao longo desta quinta-feira provocou um fenómeno meteorológico pouco habitual em Viana do Castelo. Um tornado no mar foi avistado ao largo de várias praias, como de Afife, Carreço ou da Areosa.
> 
> O momento foi registado por vários populares, causando até alguma apreensão, mas os ventos fortes que se fizeram sentir na formação do fenómeno acabaram por não interferir com a zona costeira.
> 
> ...



Esquisito, tinha ideia que no mar se chamam "trombas de água" e não "tornados de mar". Pouco provável que um técnico do IPMA lhes dê este nome, é uma coisa de principiante (ou de jornalista, sem ofensa à classe)


----------



## joselamego (16 Abr 2020 às 21:18)

Resumo do dia de hoje :

Gondomar 

Períodos de chuva forte 

Não tive granizo , nem trovão 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ruipedroo (16 Abr 2020 às 21:24)

Por cá não houve nada por aí além mas até foi uma tarde interessante. Deu para ver boas formações. As células explodiam e moviam-se a grande velocidade, algumas com rotação algo evidente na base. A tromba de água acaba por não espantar muito. Ao princípio parecia prometer algo mais severo, mas o pior ficou sobre o mar.

O radar apresentava ecos brutais mas a actividade eléctrica deixou a desejar. Apenas em Aveiro houve algo de jeito.


Ainda deu para ver um raio enorme a NO bem perto daqui e mais um ou outro trovão. Aguaceiros por vezes bem fortes mas curtos.

Entretanto acabou de cair mais um.


----------



## Aristocrata (16 Abr 2020 às 21:30)

Boa noite.

Belo aguaceiro a cair por cá, para já sem qualquer evidência de actividade eléctrica. O vento alterna entre o fraco a moderado, com rajadas.
9,4 mm desde que começou e ainda continua...Rain rate máximo de 64,8 mm pelas 21.19h (resolução de 1,0 mm).
O *acumulado diário* está nos *15,7 mm*.

*Tactual: 12,8ºC
Hr: 90%*​


----------



## João Pedro (16 Abr 2020 às 21:50)

bandevelugo disse:


> Esquisito, tinha ideia que no mar se chamam "trombas de água" e não "tornados de mar". Pouco provável que um técnico do IPMA lhes dê este nome, é uma coisa de principiante (ou de jornalista, sem ofensa à classe)


É um tornado no mar  Tornado de mar é que não, não está correto.


----------



## guimeixen (16 Abr 2020 às 21:50)

João Pedro disse:


> Fantásticas!  A terceira está fenomenal



Obrigado!


----------



## joselamego (16 Abr 2020 às 23:48)

Novamente chuva por Gondomar 
Acumulados de 24,9 mm
Temperatura atual de 14,2°C
90% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## JoaoCodeco (16 Abr 2020 às 23:51)

Aguaceiro moderado acabado de cair agora.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 8 através do Tapatalk


----------



## rozzo (16 Abr 2020 às 23:57)

bandevelugo disse:


> Esquisito, tinha ideia que no mar se chamam "trombas de água" e não "tornados de mar". Pouco provável que um técnico do IPMA lhes dê este nome, é uma coisa de principiante (ou de jornalista, sem ofensa à classe)



A distinção entre tornado e tromba trata-se da sua génese. Sendo os tornados associados a um Mesociclone/supercélula. As trombas não, são um funil/vórtice com rotação "individual", não gerado pela rotação da própria nuvem/célula.

Portanto há tornados e trombas tanto em terra como no mar. Mas claro que condições propícias aos tornados são mais comuns em convecção forte sobre terra, ao contrário das trombas, relativamente frequentes no mar.


----------



## bandevelugo (17 Abr 2020 às 01:57)

rozzo disse:


> A distinção entre tornado e tromba trata-se da sua génese. Sendo os tornados associados a um Mesociclone/supercélula. As trombas não, são um funil/vórtice com rotação "individual", não gerado pela rotação da própria nuvem/célula.
> 
> Portanto há tornados e trombas tanto em terra como no mar. Mas claro que condições propícias aos tornados são mais comuns em convecção forte sobre terra, ao contrário das trombas, relativamente frequentes no mar.



Quem sabe, sabe. 

Este de Viana seria mesmo tornado, então?


----------



## joselamego (17 Abr 2020 às 02:07)

Mais um aguaceiro por Gondomar 
O primeiro de hoje 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## guimeixen (17 Abr 2020 às 06:22)

Relâmpago à pouco para oeste!


----------



## joselamego (17 Abr 2020 às 08:24)

Bom dia 
Chuva de madrugada 
Acumulados de 6,0 mm
13,3°C
89% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (17 Abr 2020 às 10:10)

Mais um dia a chover...

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (17 Abr 2020 às 10:19)

Continua a chuva 
8,2 mm
14,0°C
88% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (17 Abr 2020 às 10:49)

Muita chuva por Gondomar 
Dilúvio 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (17 Abr 2020 às 11:22)

Acumulados de 20,7 mm


Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jncunha (17 Abr 2020 às 13:59)

Ontem, por Viana do Castelo


----------



## João Pedro (17 Abr 2020 às 14:45)

Boa tarde,

Depois de uma manhã bem "pesada", muito escura e com muita chuva, a tarde segue mais radiosa, com muitas abertas, algum vento e 16,6ºC neste momento.
Acumulado de 17,3 mm. Pelo radar já não deve subir hoje.


----------



## joselamego (17 Abr 2020 às 16:51)

Boa tarde 
Depois de uma manhã com imensa chuva , agora de tarde , céu com abertas de sol .
18,5°C
72% hr
Acumulados de 20,8 mm

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (17 Abr 2020 às 18:25)

Boa tarde,
um pouco mais generoso o acumulado hoje com *15.8 mm*. 

Neste momento 15.6º vento moderado de SW e 83% HR.
Neste dias de instabilidade não ouvi ainda um único trovão


----------



## João Pedro (17 Abr 2020 às 18:43)

Boas tardes,

Como se adivinhava há umas horas atrás, a tarde tem sido bem seca e ensolarada, sem nada de notório a relatar. Bom para repor os níveis de vitamina D 

Como cumpro sempre as minhas promessas, , cá ficam mais umas fotos de ontem: as primeiras da célula com rotação aparente na base, não muita mas existente, e depois das grandes células que apareceram sobre a serra da Freita ao cair do dia 




Instability. Porto, 16-04-2020 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Instability. Porto, 16-04-2020 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Instability. Porto, 16-04-2020 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Instability. Porto, 16-04-2020 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Instability. Porto, 16-04-2020 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Instability. Porto, 16-04-2020 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Instability. Porto, 16-04-2020 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Instability. Porto, 16-04-2020 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## joselamego (17 Abr 2020 às 23:53)

Resumo de hoje 
Manhã com muita chuva 
20,8 mm
Tarde com muitas abertas de sol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (18 Abr 2020 às 19:02)

Tentaram se desenvolver umas células na zona da Serra da Freita e limite Este do distrito de Aveiro, mas só deu chuva.


----------



## Gates (18 Abr 2020 às 19:05)

Começa a primavera a sério. Hoje depois de almoço passou dos 20 graus aqui em Gaia.


----------



## Between (18 Abr 2020 às 19:18)

Por aqui está a passar tudo literalmente ao lado, mas são bem visíveis as células a descarregar em plena serra do Marão! Já se ouviram uns trovões.


----------



## guimeixen (18 Abr 2020 às 19:31)

Boa tarde,

Belas células para o interior!


----------



## Ruipedroo (18 Abr 2020 às 19:49)

guimeixen disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Belas células para o interior!



Confirmo, que belo cenário para leste! 


Estou a fazer o modesto time lapse com o telemóvel.


----------



## guimeixen (18 Abr 2020 às 20:04)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Confirmo, que belo cenário para leste!
> 
> 
> Estou a fazer o modesto time lapse com o telemóvel.



Eu também estou, só que começei um bocado tarde e por isso aproximei à célula da esquerda que estava um bocado mais fotogénica.


----------



## joselamego (19 Abr 2020 às 15:09)

18,3°C
70% hr
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ruipedroo (19 Abr 2020 às 15:20)

Boas,

hoje temos um dia parecido com o de ontem. Sol entre nuvens com alguma convecção pouco expressiva e está bastante ameno. A brisa marítima hoje está bem presente. Não deve deixar formar nada de especial.


Deixo aqui uns registos das células que apareceram ontem a meio da tarde, pela zona de Vila Real. A convecção estava fraca e aparecia especialmente a NE. Mais tarde lá acabaram por aparecer estas células a E. Nada demais mas como sempre bastante fotogénicas.

















Composição com quatro fotos, com as células a cobrirem quase todo o quadrante este:


----------



## Duarte Sousa (19 Abr 2020 às 15:56)

karkov disse:


> Final de tarde por Guimarães
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Snifa disse:


> Boas,
> 
> por aqui o dia foi algo quente, máxima de *22.2ºc* .
> 
> ...





Ruipedroo disse:


> O melhor que apareceu hoje:
> 
> A NE
> 
> ...





guimeixen disse:


> Os meus registos do pôr do sol e também de um raio da célula de Ponte de Lima:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ruipedroo disse:


> Belíssimas!
> 
> 
> Também tenho algo, embora não tão épicas:





jncunha disse:


> 14.25 em viana do Castelo





Snifa disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Aspecto do céu por aqui pela hora de almoço ( a célula passou mais a Oeste da Cidade) vista para WNW:
> 
> ...





ACarvalho disse:


> Há meia hora, junto a Espinho
> 
> 
> 
> ...





guimeixen disse:


> Deixos-vos aqui uns registos de ontem. As três primeiras são de uma célula que produziu esta leve shelf cloud e ainda foram audíveis dois trovões.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





João Pedro disse:


> Estava cá com um pressentimento que ia aparecer uma tromba cá pelo Litoral Norte hoje
> 
> -----------------------------
> 
> ...





João Pedro disse:


> Boas tardes,
> 
> Como se adivinhava há umas horas atrás, a tarde tem sido bem seca e ensolarada, sem nada de notório a relatar. Bom para repor os níveis de vitamina D
> 
> ...





Ruipedroo disse:


> Boas,
> 
> hoje temos um dia parecido com o de ontem. Sol entre nuvens com alguma convecção pouco expressiva e está bastante ameno. A brisa marítima hoje está bem presente. Não deve deixar formar nada de especial.
> 
> ...



Fotografias fantásticas pelo Litoral Norte  só hoje consegui ver todas com atenção. Parabéns aos autores das mesmas!


----------



## guimeixen (19 Abr 2020 às 16:28)

Boa tarde,

Hoje um dia parecido com o de ontem mas já não deverá haver nada de especial.

Deixo-vos aqui uma timelapse e também duas fotos de uma das células de ontem.




Thunderstorm by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Thunderstorm by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr


----------



## João45 (19 Abr 2020 às 19:48)

Gates disse:


> Cai bem!


 Onde é esse campo? Paga-se pra jogar aí?


----------



## joselamego (20 Abr 2020 às 13:31)

Boa tarde 
Por Gondomar já vai pingando 
0,7 mm acumulados 
16,9°C
79% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Stinger (20 Abr 2020 às 19:34)

Por aqui a frente passou e vê se ao fundo mesmo umas nuvens desenvolvimento em altura 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## JoaoCodeco (20 Abr 2020 às 19:43)

Por aqui chuva fraca.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 8 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (20 Abr 2020 às 20:50)

Chuva moderada durante a tarde 
Acumulados de 5,4 mm
Máxima de 17,4°C
Atual de 12,9°C
87% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## JoaoCodeco (21 Abr 2020 às 13:33)

Boa tarde e bom almoço se for o caso, o dia de ontem foi de inverno autentico, sendo que começou a chover pouco depois do meio dia e não parou pelo menos até as 3:00h da madrugada. 
De momento céu pouco nublado/limpo por nuvens altas, o sol já espreita. Vento fraco de N/NO.


----------



## Aristocrata (21 Abr 2020 às 21:29)

Boa noite.

Lá fomos tendo dias de chuva, não demasiada.
O bom disto é que os terrenos estão com excelente disponibilidade hídrica. O mau? Bem, não se pode dizer que seja mau...a vegetação está agora a começar o seu crescimento rápido, e se entretanto o sol aparecer uns dias seguidos então é que será notório esse crescimento.
O pior serão mesmo os matos e giestais desses montes. Quem já fez a sua limpeza concerteza terá um problema pela frente: isto vai mesmo crescer bem. A primavera este ano trouxe água de forma regular, pelo que até junho tudo tende a voltar a despontar.
Nada que não se resolva com um estado de emergência até outubro, confinando aos seus lares os tradicionais "chegadores de lume" florestais.

Bem, hoje de madrugada ainda choveu. *1,0 mm de acumulado*...Nada mau!
O mês segue com *119,1 mm. *Dentro da média se não voltar a chover entretanto*.*
Pela manhã o céu apresentava-se encoberto, mas só ao final da tarde o sol deu um ar da sua (pouca) graça.
A noite está com céu virtualmente limpo, com ventinho fraco a moderado a fazer-se sentir.

*Tactual: 12,5ºC
Hr: 75%
*​A todos, uma excelente semana.


----------



## joselamego (21 Abr 2020 às 23:49)

Boa noite,
Dia de contrastes: manhã com céu muito nublado, tarde de céu pouco nublado
Máxima de 18,7ºC
Míníma de 11,8ºC
Temperatura atual de 12,9ºC
86% hr


----------



## joselamego (22 Abr 2020 às 19:56)

Boa tarde 
Manhã com céu nublado 
Tarde de céu pouco nublado ou limpo 
Temperatura máxima de 19°C
Atual de 16,8°C
76% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (23 Abr 2020 às 21:21)

Boa noite, 

por aqui dia agradável, com algumas nuvens altas, máxima de *19.6ºc* e mínima de *9.5ºc*.

Neste momento 13.8ºc vento fraco e 84% HR.

Aspecto do pôr do sol de hoje :


----------



## joselamego (23 Abr 2020 às 22:24)

Boa noite 
Dia de céu pouco nublado ou limpo 
Mínima de 10,2°C
Máxima de 21,6°C
Atual de 15,3°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## guimeixen (24 Abr 2020 às 13:48)

Boa tarde,

Muitas nuvens altas agora a proporcionar um halo de 22º muito bem definido:


----------



## Between (24 Abr 2020 às 14:33)

Céu muito escuro em Amarante e vento a aumentar de intensidade. Vem aí rega!


----------



## Miguel96 (24 Abr 2020 às 15:15)

A Célula a Sueste de Castelo de Paiva e a Nordeste de Arouca


----------



## Miguel96 (24 Abr 2020 às 15:22)

Paredes e Penafiel . Sob Trovoada e Chuva forte


----------



## c0ldPT (24 Abr 2020 às 15:26)

Miguel96 disse:


> Paredes e Penafiel . Sob Trovoada e Chuva forte


Ouvi trovão e confirmo céu escuro a este


----------



## ACampos (24 Abr 2020 às 15:30)

Qual o movimento dessas células? Há possibilidade de se deslocarem mais para o litoral?


----------



## Ruipedroo (24 Abr 2020 às 15:32)

Este:







Já ouvi qualquer coisa.


----------



## c0ldPT (24 Abr 2020 às 15:32)

ACampos disse:


> Qual o movimento dessas células? Há possibilidade de se deslocarem mais para o litoral?


N/NE mas devem enfraquecer ao ir para litoral.


----------



## c0ldPT (24 Abr 2020 às 15:37)

Novo cluster de células a formar-se a E/SE. Diria que já ouvi mais de 10 trovões 
Relâmpagos intra-nuvem


----------



## Charlie Moreira (24 Abr 2020 às 15:40)

Por aqui tudo calmo

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (24 Abr 2020 às 15:46)

Rajadas de vento forte por Espinho.
Estas células estão incríveis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (24 Abr 2020 às 15:57)

Que aspeto assustador já não me lembrava de algo assim por aqui... Frequência de trovões a diminuir à medida que vem para o litoral


----------



## StormRic (24 Abr 2020 às 15:57)

c0ldPT disse:


> N/NE mas devem enfraquecer ao ir para litoral.



NNW


----------



## c0ldPT (24 Abr 2020 às 16:15)

Uns 50 trovões, 0 relâmpagos e 0 pingas, bem pelo menos deu para lavar as vistas.


----------



## Ruipedroo (24 Abr 2020 às 16:17)

Muitos trovões a leste. Um trovão a cada cinco segundos.


----------



## Ruipedroo (24 Abr 2020 às 16:20)




----------



## c0ldPT (24 Abr 2020 às 16:34)

Já choveu um pouco, agora pinga Descida da temperatura.


----------



## Iceberg (24 Abr 2020 às 17:16)

Uma boa trovoada de Primavera aqui por Braga, com chuva temporariamente torrencial mas de curta duração.

Surgiu de leste e já terminou, mas observam-se belas torres na mesma direção.

Uma estação primaveral e um mês de Abril mais adequados à normalidade que conhecemos num passado que já vai distante.

Efeitos da menor intervenção humana no meio ambiente em consequência do grande confinamento? Estou apenas a lançar sementes para futuras discussões.

Saúde para todos.


----------



## camrov8 (24 Abr 2020 às 18:43)

os modelos não davam previsão de trovoada no entanto fui brindado com um bocado


----------



## João Pedro (24 Abr 2020 às 18:47)

Boas tardes,

Céu carregado durante toda a tarde mas trovoadas nem vê-las nem ouvi-las cá pelo burgo... abril a acabar e nem uma


----------



## Aristocrata (24 Abr 2020 às 18:54)

Boa tarde.

Por aqui ouvi a chuva a cair, gotas bem pesadas, mas de curta duração.
Não dei conta de trovoada pois estava "trôpego", a descansar depois de mais uma noite de "luta" no trabalho. 
Pelos vistos entre Paredes e Penafiel (estão logo ali, juntas), pelas 15.30h, a escuridão foi muita, a chuva foi intensa e a trovoada era abundante.
Aqui em Paços de Ferreira, a metade leste teve bastante precipitação e alguma trovoada, já a metade oeste teve apenas um aguaceiro moderado.
A *EMA de Paços de Ferreira* registou *3,3 mm*, aqui em casa registei 0,0 mm. Nada mau! 

Esteve quente, muito agradável, bem primaveril.
A temperatura caiu dos 22,9ºC de máx às 14.30h, para os 15,8ºC actuais (Hr de 70%).

Bom fim de semana para todos e boas caçadas à trovoada. Levem máscara para não contaminarem a atmosfera...


----------



## JoaoCodeco (24 Abr 2020 às 20:30)

Boa tarde/ noite,
Parabéns para aqueles que conseguiram aliviar as vistas e os ouvidos, por aqui nevoeiro ao fim do dia com abertas, nem trovoada nem chuva e não me acredito que chegue algo ao litoral norte. 
No entanto acredito que para as zonas de Arcos de Valdevez, Monção e Melgaço tenha caído alguma coisa. 
Bom fim de semana para todos.


----------



## guimeixen (24 Abr 2020 às 20:48)

Boa noite,

Não tive oportunidade de tirar nenhuma foto à trovoada quando ainda estava mais longe, mas ainda deu para fazer um registo perto de Santa Lucrécia de Algeriz. 7-8min antes estava eu naquele ponto branco na imagem de radar em baixo. Apanhei uma chuvada!  Era cada gota enorme que eu não me lembro de ter visto nenhuma assim, o barulho parecia granizo!  Curioso que nesse tempo todo só vi um leve clarão, nem deu para ver um raio, apesar de aparecerem vários relâmpagos detetados, será que a maior parte foi tudo dentro da nuvem?  @Ruipedroo conseguiste ver algum raio?










Approaching storm by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr


----------



## JoaoCodeco (24 Abr 2020 às 21:36)

guimeixen disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Não tive oportunidade de tirar nenhuma foto à trovoada quando ainda estava mais longe, mas ainda deu para fazer um registo perto de Santa Lucrécia de Algeriz. 7-8min antes estava eu naquele ponto branco na imagem de radar em baixo. Apanhei uma chuvada!  Era cada gota enorme que eu não me lembro de ter visto nenhuma assim, o barulho parecia granizo!  Curioso que nesse tempo todo só vi um leve clarão, nem deu para ver um raio, apesar de aparecerem vários relâmpagos detetados, será que a maior parte foi tudo dentro da nuvem?  @Ruipedroo conseguiste ver algum raio?
> 
> ...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (25 Abr 2020 às 09:59)

A chover... 


Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## guimeixen (25 Abr 2020 às 10:28)

JoaoCodeco disse:


> Foto TOP



Obrigado! 

_____________

Grande diferença para ontem, hoje céu nublado e até algum nevoeiro acompanhado de chuva fraca/chuvisco.
Estão 14,6ºC e 0,3mm acumulados.


----------



## Ruipedroo (25 Abr 2020 às 14:21)

guimeixen disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Não tive oportunidade de tirar nenhuma foto à trovoada quando ainda estava mais longe, mas ainda deu para fazer um registo perto de Santa Lucrécia de Algeriz. 7-8min antes estava eu naquele ponto branco na imagem de radar em baixo. Apanhei uma chuvada!  Era cada gota enorme que eu não me lembro de ter visto nenhuma assim, o barulho parecia granizo!  Curioso que nesse tempo todo só vi um leve clarão, nem deu para ver um raio, apesar de aparecerem vários relâmpagos detetados, será que a maior parte foi tudo dentro da nuvem?  @Ruipedroo conseguiste ver algum raio?
> 
> ...



Não vi nenhum raio, apenas um ou dois clarões. A célula era fotogénica mas os raios estavam escondidos. 


Deixo aqui mais duas fotos tiradas com o telemóvel:











Na altura destas fotos a trovoada tinha acalmado mas depois voltou a aparecer uns minutos depois.


Hoje está um dia bem diferente do de ontem. Mais fresco e temos chuvisco.


----------



## joselamego (25 Abr 2020 às 21:40)

Boa noite 
Céu parcialmente nublado 
Chuviscos da parte da manhã 
Acumulados de 0,5 mm
Máxima de 17,3°C
Mínima de 13,8°C
Atual de 14,2°C
81% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## JoaoCodeco (26 Abr 2020 às 23:37)

Boa noite, eis que chegou a chuva...
Aguaceiro moderado.
T 12.7°C
HR 78%
Rain rate: 2.7mm/h
Edit: Rain rate: 3.5mm/h

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 8 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (27 Abr 2020 às 08:43)

Bom dia, 

manhã de chuva por vezes forte, acumulados *8.2 mm*. 

Fresco com 11.6ºc , vento fraco e 91% HR.

De momento não chove.


----------



## joselamego (27 Abr 2020 às 10:39)

Bom dia 
Céu nublado 
Por Gondomar a chuva não foi tanta como no Porto .
Acumulados de 1,6 mm
Temperatura de 15,5°C 
82% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ACarvalho (27 Abr 2020 às 16:35)

Há minutos, ao largo de Espinho/Esmoriz




Espinho_2020-04-27_1 by André Carvalho, no Flickr


----------



## StormRic (27 Abr 2020 às 20:12)

ACarvalho disse:


> Há minutos, ao largo de Espinho/Esmoriz



 Esta célula, quando ainda mais afastada, passou por reflectividade no campo do laranja/vermelho (pelo menos cerca das 14:40 às 14:50 utc).
Curioso é que a extensão vertical dos ecos seja inferior aos 5-6 Km, característica aliás comum a todas as células marítimas que têm chegado ao litoral.


----------



## João Pedro (27 Abr 2020 às 21:24)

Boas noites,

Depois de uma madrugada bem chuvosa que deixou 8,9 mm acumulados, o resto do dia foi completamente seco, ensolarado e com períodos de muita nebulosidade que se mantêm até agora. Ao final da tarde avistaram-se alguma células no costumeiro arco nascente-sul.

Temperaturas amenas, com máxima de 16,5ºC e mínima de 11,6ºC. Neste momento 14ºC.

Poente de ontem interessante, com o aparecimento de uma grande célula aqui por cima. Muitíssimo efémero, mas ajudou a desenjoar a quarentena...


----------



## Aristocrata (27 Abr 2020 às 22:41)

Boa noite.

Por cá tem sido fraco em "fenómenos", apenas bons aguaceiros para manter a humidade das terras.
Hoje o *acumulado* está nos *3,3 mm*.
Há bocado caiu mais um aguaceiro fraco, molhou o chão. 
De resto foi dia com muitas nuvens, cinzento, esporadicamente o sol cá entrou.

*Tactual: 10,5ºC
Hr: 80%*​


----------



## ampa62 (27 Abr 2020 às 23:09)

Boa noite. 

Confinado fiz a primeira experiência em time lapse com a máquina fotográfica a ver as nuvens passar. 

Nada como aprender com os erros. Para a próxima será melhor. 



Enviado do meu CLT-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (28 Abr 2020 às 08:13)

Bom dia 
Céu nublado 
Choveu de madrugada 
Acumulados de 4,2 mm
Temperatura atual de 12,7°C
90% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ampa62 (28 Abr 2020 às 19:15)

Boa tarde.

Mais um dia a olhar para as nuvens.

Estas, a dois níveis, movem-se aparentemente em direções distintas.

Desta vez reduzi o intervalo entre cada foto. Passei de 30 seg. para 5 seg.

Tudo indica que a chuva vem a caminho...



Enviado do meu CLT-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ampa62 (29 Abr 2020 às 07:39)

Bom dia.
Uma noite de rega por Covas.
De momento com 12°C e 21 mm acumulados. 

Enviado do meu CLT-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (29 Abr 2020 às 08:26)

Manhã de inverno pelo grande Porto.
Saudades de ver o céu sem nuvens..

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Gates (29 Abr 2020 às 08:26)

Esta foi de anteontem ao inicio da noite.
Fui passear o jeko e não me cruzei com mesmo ninguém na rua. O pessoal prefere passear de dia... 





Ontem acabou por não chover, mas esta madrugada começou o pagode. Está a cair fraca mas certinha.
13,5 graus em Gaia.


----------



## Aristocrata (29 Abr 2020 às 09:59)

Bom dia.

Bons registos @ampa62 , gosto muito de timelapse. Esse registo do sentido de nuvens ser diferente em altitude mostra a dinâmica da atmosfera. Por isso é difícil a previsão meteorológica. Há tantos factores a ter em conta...

Por cá tivemos alguma chuva fraca de madrugada, com 1,0 mm de acumulado.
Agora pela manhã a chuva aumentou de intensidade, principalmente após as 09.15h. Mas para já apenas fraca a moderada.
Não me parece que a intensidade vá aumentar grande coisa - na região mais litoral e minhota a intensidade é maior.
O *acumulado do dia* subiu para os *5,3 mm*.
O vento sopra moderado com rajadas, de SSO.

*Tactual: 12,3ºC
Hr: 93%*​


----------



## joselamego (29 Abr 2020 às 10:14)

Bom dia 
Por Gondomar chove 
2,4 mm acumulados 
Temperatura de 14,4°C
91% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (29 Abr 2020 às 14:07)

Boa tarde, 

alguma chuva por aqui também com *7.2 mm* acumulados até ao momento.

15.8ºc actuais,vento moderado de SW e 80 % HR.


----------



## João Pedro (29 Abr 2020 às 15:40)

Boas tardes,

Acabou de cair um valente aguaceiro, elevando o acumulado diário para os 10,4 mm.
Abril segue com 121,6 mm, finalmente dentro da média (115,6 mm)


----------



## joselamego (30 Abr 2020 às 18:25)

Boas ,
Céu com períodos de céu muito nublado 
Temperatura máxima de 17,7°C
Mínima de 13,0°C
Atual de 16,2° C
86% hr
Acumulados de madrugada de 0,7 mm

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (30 Abr 2020 às 19:37)

Bom fim de tarde\início de noite.

Durante a madrugada tivemos chuva fraca.
A chuva regressou pelas 15h (+/-) e não mais parou. Cai suavemente, acompanhada de um vento fraco a moderado, de SSO.
Muita humidade no ar.
O acumulado diário vai nos 6,3 mm.

Deixo aqui um _print-screen_ do cumulus:





Como poderão ver falta apenas 8 mm para chegar a esse número "mágico" dos 2000 mm no ano hidrológico.
Isto não tendo um outono-inverno típico de entradas estratiformes. Aguardemos para ver até onde vai - o contador está marcado para as 23.59h de 30 de setembro.


----------



## ampa62 (30 Abr 2020 às 21:01)

Boa noite, 

Fim de tarde com chuva por Covas. Acumulado até ao momento 10.1 mm, o que perfaz um total de 184.3 mm no mês de Abril.

Dos cinco anos que tenho registos deste mês este é o segundo com menos chuva.

De resto, 13.9ºC de temperatura, 97%HR e vento q.b. 

Caro @Aristocrata, informação bastante detalhada. Equipamento novo ou apenas software?

Quanto ao timelapse ainda tenho muito para aprender, mas estou mortinho por apanhar uma trovoada a sério.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (30 Abr 2020 às 22:37)

Incrível a quantidade de dias com chuva por estas bandas...
Mais uma noite de inverno com chuva miudinha puxada a vento.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (30 Abr 2020 às 22:55)

Boa noite.

Por cá a chuva fraca mantêm-se, o vento igual...
O *acumulado* está nos *9,4 mm*.
A temperatura subiu, estará a entrar algum ar húmido mais quente. O ponto de orvalho está nos 14,0ºC. O ar está saturado.

*Tactual: 14,2ºC
Hr: 95%*​



ampa62 disse:


> Caro @Aristocrata, informação bastante detalhada. Equipamento novo ou apenas software?


Uso o cumulus desde 2011. Esta é a informação que o cumulus recolhe da consola.
Falta-me o sensor de UV mas não o entendo como essencial.

Quanto à precipitação mensal, está acima da média pelo que é um excelente valor para abril.
de abril de 2012 até este mês tive 4 anos com mais de 200 mm, um deles com 277 mm. 2017, por seu lado, registou 33 mm de acumulado. Ai se fosse hoje em dia...


----------



## JoaoCodeco (30 Abr 2020 às 23:42)

Grande chuvada!!! 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 8 através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (30 Abr 2020 às 23:46)

JoaoCodeco disse:


> Grande chuvada!!!
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 8 através do Tapatalk



Ecos amarelos vão aparecendo à medida que a linha se aproxima da costa, movimento para Leste:


----------

